# Is Hughesnet fast enough for videos?



## pakcyclist

Just got my Hughesnet installed ("up to 1M" speed). While its a HUGH improvement over that 26k dial-up crap, I am disappointed in that I can't watch videos without them pausing every 5-10 seconds. (I pause it before it starts, then wait a few minutes for it to load . . . even then I can only watch very short clips.) According to the Hughesnet speed tests I did I'm getting 500-900k download speeds. (Is that thing accurate? Another test I did said only 120k.) How fast does it need to be to properly see videos? Or is that just a problem inherit to the satellite delivery system? Or is it because my computer is 6-7 years old? Is there a program I need to help that? (I wonder because a while ago I briefly had access to 360k wireless -- which only tested as 120-180k -- and the performance was very similar, despite using a Web-TV at that time.)


----------



## koji68

Check this out.

http://www.getdsltoo.com/Hughes-Net-FAP.asp


----------



## BattleZone

> Is Hughesnet fast enough for videos?


Realistically, no. It is only BARELY able to be called "high-speed Internet", and many would argue that it isn't. Yes, it's better than dial-up, but it's worse than any other common solution (cable/DSL/cellular).


----------



## whatchel1

I've got 6 mb(sometimes faster) and that isn't faster enuff w/ buffering at times. So 1 mb isn't gonna be able to do it.


----------



## WestDC

pakcyclist said:


> Just got my Hughesnet installed ("up to 1M" speed). While its a HUGH improvement over that 26k dial-up crap, I am disappointed in that I can't watch videos without them pausing every 5-10 seconds. (I pause it before it starts, then wait a few minutes for it to load . . . even then I can only watch very short clips.) According to the Hughesnet speed tests I did I'm getting 500-900k download speeds. (Is that thing accurate? Another test I did said only 120k.) How fast does it need to be to properly see videos? Or is that just a problem inherit to the satellite delivery system? Or is it because my computer is 6-7 years old? Is there a program I need to help that? (I wonder because a while ago I briefly had access to 360k wireless -- which only tested as 120-180k -- and the performance was very similar, despite using a Web-TV at that time.)


Speed really has nothing to do with it as far as Hughesnet goes, You will violate the Fair Access policy (FAP) meaning your service will be cut off or slowed down to below dial-up speed.

Google-"fair access policy" and also check out hushesnet policy on this subject pertaining to your contact.

The file size of a SD 2hr movie is about 2 Gig's of data and HD 2hr movie is about 4-5 Gig's which depening on your Hughes plan isway over the amount of monthly download you can have.


----------



## thedishking

it is the most expensive dial up you can buy. without a phone line!


----------



## barryb

I use Hughes in my motorhome, and their FAP will bring you to tears, and fast with downloading a movie.


----------



## epifano83

I don't have hughesnet but I do have WB and pull between 1.3 and 1.4 MB depending on the load, depending on what I am viewing sometime its buffers a bit and other days you cant even tell. My current system FAPS out at 17GB and I usually ride my FAP % at 70-80%.


----------



## barryb

pakcyclist: congrats on getting of dialup! You must be pleased.


----------



## thedishking

I think those ladds that say "let there be football" are in this camp of less than acceptable internet.

It is amazing that Hughes is still getting away with shoveling crap down consumers throats.

Verizon and others are bound to make them obsolete with their 4G offerings.

At least their latency is low enough that I can't grab a cup of coffee between pings.

Also, it is not coincidence that they burn through sales reps and what they call "professional" installers.

Give me a break!!!


----------



## larry55

i had hughnet and didn't like it. now on dsl a lot better.hughnet is better than dial up that all.


----------



## Harley3971

I have had HughesNet since 2006, got sick and tired of the FAP, and blocked web sites. Suspended service in Jan to try Millenicom/Verizon 20gb plan with USB 760 modem. The difference is night and day. We now watch movies, download updates, and anything else we want anytime. If you get a cell signal this is the way to go, get away from HughesNet if you can. You will be much happier. It costs what I was paying for HughesNet $59.99.


----------



## txtommy

Hughes net is horrible, speed is just slightly better than dial-up during the best of times. During busy hours (after school, early evenings, weekends) the system is overloaded and it is no better than dial-up. Their FAP will drive you up the wall. I pay $83 per month for 425MB per day. Go over that and you are down for 24 hours unless you pay $10 to reset. Movies, pictures, music, streaming anything; forget it. I'd switch to anything if anything better were available in this rural area.


----------



## Harley3971

If you get cell service you should be able to do what I did. I just plugged it into my router put a cheep antenna up (because I wanted it in my basement) and what a difference. Called the next day suspended my service for 180 days, unhooked all The HughesNet equipment and have been very pleased since.


----------



## barryb

Remember that not everyone can get things like even DSL (I am one of those).

Coming from dialup is a huge win actually.


----------



## Harley3971

Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. Guess I just didn't realize there are still places that don't get cell services. I'm just still so excited with the change we made, almost as excited as when we went from dial up to HughesNet.


----------



## barryb

Harley3971 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. Guess I just didn't realize there are still places that don't get cell services. I'm just still so excited with the change we made, almost as excited as when we went from dial up to HughesNet.


FULLY understand... been there, done that. My work pays for a dual band T1 or I would still be on Hugesnet here.

No cell service, no OTA. I'm in the sticks and loving it.


----------



## txtommy

barryb said:


> FULLY understand... been there, done that. My work pays for a dual band T1 or I would still be on Hugesnet here.
> 
> *No cell service, no OTA. I'm in the sticks and loving it.*


Lack of decent cell service and broadband is one of the few down sides to living in the country. Wouldn't give it up for the world. Hughesnet sucks but it beats having to move where there is better service.


----------



## barryb

txtommy said:


> Lack of decent cell service and broadband is one of the few down sides to living in the country. Wouldn't give it up for the world. Hughesnet sucks but it beats having to move where there is better service.


I got a microcell (femtocell) for cell service now, so I stepped up a bit.

The reason why I moved here is because it's rural. I drive to my neighbors house (usually on my tractor to say hello). I live on a granite hill, so floods and quakes are not something I need to worry about. The only issue I ever seem to have is the threat of forest fire.

Dual band T1 is not so bad either. 

Hughesnet in the motorhome has been a business saver when I could not get online via cell or wifi.


----------



## txtommy

barryb said:


> I got a microcell (femtocell) for cell service now, so I stepped up a bit.
> 
> The reason why I moved here is because it's rural. I drive to my neighbors house (usually on my tractor to say hello). I live on a granite hill, so floods and quakes are not something I need to worry about. The only issue I ever seem to have is the threat of forest fire.
> 
> Dual band T1 is not so bad either.
> 
> Hughesnet in the motorhome has been a business saver when I could not get online via cell or wifi.


ATT offered me a femtocell a while back because I was constantly calling to complain about their service. We'd have good service for a couple weeks after we'd complain and then nothing for the next month. They finally offered to give us a femtocell but couldn't explain how I was supposed to hook it up since it requires a broadband connection. Won't work with hughesnet.


----------



## epifano83

It's the same where I live, I am 2mi outside of the DSL area and my cell service isn't great 1 bar if I am lucky, but the way I improved my cell service for the most part was by installing a wireless extender Wi-Ex zBoost that I purchase from solidsignal.com. 

I am looking forward to the next year though as century link will be extending the range of there DSL service into my area. I will most definitely be leaving WB even though I am a sub-contractor for them and have been happy with the service, it sure does beat dial up any day, I will also purchase a VZW network extender to improve my cell service to full bars . 

The thing that does suck about Sat service from either WB or hughesnet is the FAP limits, delay time and pricing.


----------

